# World's only 2 flyable Lancasters to meet: RCAF Lanc flies over Atlantic to UK



## CougarKing (24 Feb 2014)

After it being talked about often enough, finally the worlds only 2 airworthy Lancaster bombers will meet when in August the Canadian example flies the Atlantic to meet up with the RAF example during a month long visit to the UK!! (Lets hope all goes well!!)

RAF/UK MoD link


----------



## AirDet (24 Feb 2014)

Very nice. Let's hope nothing goes wrong.


----------



## Cloud Cover (3 Mar 2014)

Maybe they will fly in formation over Germany, this time just for giggles....


----------



## jollyjacktar (6 May 2014)

Get your chequebooks out...  full story with many excellent photographs at story link below.



> The flight, literally, of a lifetime: £25,000 one-way ticket from Canada to England auctioned on E-bay - but it IS aboard a Lancaster bomber flying the Atlantic
> Winning bidder will make four-day trip in famous Second World War plane
> Canadian Warplane Heritage Museum is auctioning the experience to help towards costs of the £380,000 journey to the UK
> 'We won't have in-flight movies but we will have an outside one,' says CEO
> ...


----------



## Loachman (6 May 2014)

"CEO of the museum David Rohrer" is an ex-Tac Hel guy. [/Trivia]


----------



## CougarKing (4 Aug 2014)

An update:

CBC



> *Avro Lancaster departure for U.K. tour stalled by engine trouble*
> CBC – 1 hour 17 minutes ago
> 
> Engine problems have stalled the departure of Canada's last airworthy Avro Lancaster bomber as it heads to the U.K. for a six-week tour.
> ...


----------



## CougarKing (14 Aug 2014)

The world's last 2 airworthy Lancs finally met, as seen in this video link below:

Military.com video



> *The Last Two Airworthy Lancasters Meet*
> 
> Posted Today by Flanker41
> 
> Although 7,377 Lancaster aircraft were produced between 1941 and 1946, only two remain airworthy. One (a Mk 1 nicknamed ‘Thumper’) is maintained by the RAF’s Battle of Britain Memorial Flight (BBMF), and the other by the Canadian Warplane Heritage Museum (CWHM). These classic aircraft came together for the first time as CWHM’s ‘Vera’ (named for its identification markings V-RA), a Mk X Lancaster arrived in England after a transatlantic flight from its home in Ontario, Canada for the start of a tour which will see the two Lancasters flying together to please crowds at 60 venues across the UK. The event concluded with Bomber Command Veterans receiving their Bomber Command clasps from the Station Commander of RAF Coningsby Group Captain Johnny Stringer


----------



## Colin Parkinson (14 Aug 2014)

whiskey601 said:
			
		

> Maybe they will fly in formation over Germany, this time just for giggles....



Dropping British sausages at night on Hamburg.


----------



## dimsum (14 Aug 2014)

Somewhat related, here is a link to a Vintage Wings article with some great CGI Lanc art:

www.vintagewings.ca/VintageNews/Stories/tabid/116/articleType/ArticleView/articleId/483/language/en-CA/A-Terrifying-Beauty-the-Art-of-Piotr-Forkasiewicz.aspx


----------



## jollyjacktar (14 Aug 2014)

Absolutely awesome artwork, thanks.  Mil Points inbound.

Here's video of the two ladies on flypast at Eastbourne, and a couple of Spits.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wAQ3lcAgef0


----------



## sunrayRnfldR (15 Aug 2014)

The video is a true historical document. Four World War II classic "RAF/RCAF" aircraft flying in formation 69 years after the end of the war. This is a testament to the capabilities of those who maintain and fly these marvellous machines.


----------



## Dog Walker (17 Aug 2014)

There are more videos up on the Battle of Britain Memorial Fright (BBMF) Facebook page.
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152224083631906&set=o.216980461690308&type=2&theater


----------



## Kirkhill (17 Aug 2014)

Thanks for the link to the "Tail End Charlie" video.  I knew a man who completed 27 missions in a Lanc back there.  He got the job because he was small enough to fit inside the turret.

He described the job as cold, draughty, noisy, lonely, boring and frightening.   That video pretty much supports that perception.  Just hanging out in the breeze.

Forgot to mention:  Lee also used to say that the only reason he joined was for the dental plan.


----------



## dimsum (17 Aug 2014)

Kirkhill said:
			
		

> Thanks for the link to the "Tail End Charlie" video.  I knew a man who completed 27 missions in a Lanc back there.  He got the job because he was small enough to fit inside the turret.
> 
> He described the job as cold, draughty, noisy, lonely, boring and frightening.   That video pretty much supports that perception.  Just hanging out in the breeze.
> 
> Forgot to mention:  Lee also used to say that the only reason he joined was for the dental plan.



As seen on a shirt while on a marathon:  "This is a lot of work for a free banana."


----------



## CougarKing (26 Sep 2014)

An update from the Canadian Warplane Heritage Museum facebook page: let's hope they have a safe return flight back to Canada!



> We are now airborne from Keflavik, Iceland to Goose Bay, Labrador. Museum President & CEO, David Rohrer is at the controls of the Lancaster for this 8 hour flight.


----------



## Edward Campbell (27 Sep 2014)

According to a CBC report she is safe and sound in Goose Bay after making an unscheduled stop n Greenland.

Edited to add:

And she's in Gatineau ... see this report from the _Ottawa Citizen_, with video.


----------



## CougarKing (29 Sep 2014)

And she makes it home!

CBC



> *'In true Canadian style': Hamilton's Lancaster bomber comes home*
> CBCCBC – 17 hours ago
> 
> Her entrance was unmistakable.
> ...


----------

